# TIP to 6-sp swap on C5 AR. anyone do this?



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm starting my stage 3 build on my 2004 allroad and want to put in a manual tranny. Anyone do this? Iguess the axles are different even from the a6. Thanks!

Lex


----------



## Slowdown (Feb 22, 2012)

There's a lot of information out there already on a 6mt swap. Did you search?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

If there are a buncha threads on doing this swap, post em up. It's not true around here unless you post pics, or threads with pics. Here's one that's been completed. All the others are discussion about how to get it done. The 2nd link is for inspiration

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...allroad-FrankenTurbo-build-Bonus-6-speed-swap

http://audis4parts.com/audi-a6-tip-...i-a6-allroad-tip-to-6-speed-kit-transmission/


----------



## dalejean (May 6, 2004)

*Tip to manual not a drop-in swap, I've heard*

I've been an urallroad owner for nearly 10 years; first w/a tip 01 and now a 6 speed 02. I'd looked in to swapping the tip and found I'd need to change the engine as well, so abandoned the idea. There may be other ways, but never was willing to commit the re$ource$.

Now that I've got the manual, I prefer it, though mileage isn't much better. The car weighs a ton; actually more than 2, so it's no TDI. In that regard, there was a V-6 3.0 diesel sold by Audi, but not in the States. I get in the low 20's frequently.

Happy motoring and have fun w/the State 3!


----------

